# Nikon D7000 and wu-1b



## cimourdain (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello,
I would like to know if one of you has already tried a wifi module wu-1b with a nikon D700?
Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2013)

I use one with my D600


----------



## TheLost (Sep 25, 2013)

D7000 (subject) or D700 (post)?

It won't work directly with either... You can hack something together that will work, but its ugly and will require an external power source.  Nikon's wifi software only works with specific cameras (hard coded into the program) so you'd have to use one of the 3rd party options.

Nikon really is missing the boat on its WiFi stuff.


----------

